# Doe sleeping on and off through labor??



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Is this normal?? She doses off and on


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you sure she is in labor?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I know with humans they sleep through labor if the labor is long. I'd assume it could happen to goats.


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Yah she's in labor, ligaments gone, udder supper tight, contraction on and off, bleating to her belly


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

maybe early stages....which can take some time....resting is good..


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Early labor can last 12 hours. It involves minor contractions of the uterus to move kids into position and toward the birth canal. You'll see a lot of getting up and laying down. Stretching and digging in the hay. Hard labor (serious pushing) should not last longer than 30 minutes until the first kid arrives. Additional kids usually arrive at 15 minute intervals.

Happy kidding!


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

7:30 perfect birth!!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Congrats! That's a sweet picture.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the happy ending. Made me smile.


----------



## Josephine28 (Jun 19, 2014)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe....beautiful!! congrats


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Awwwwww! Congrats!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Beautiful baby


----------



## KinzieFarm (Mar 14, 2016)

Woo hoo! Congratulations!


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

she is doing awesome!! I am thinking about trying to trade her after she's weaned in June for another doeling (dairy breed) 
Side note- I'm searching to order the disbudding X30 iron it it is sold out everywhere!! Anyone know a website that has them in stock with the .55 inch tip??


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I bought mine from Jeffers.


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Jeffers is out of stock


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You could spring for the x50. That's what I ordered, last year, and it still hasn't come. :hammer: Don't order from Hoegger!


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Found one at livestock concepts. Ordered it yesterday and they shipped it today


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Glad you found one.


----------

